# Red Hair Help!



## Juliades (May 15, 2012)

Hi, everyone!

  	I am wondering if anyone could suggest a color similar to the one in these photos.  I've been told I look like her and that got me thinking as to how such a color would translate on me - I just love the coppery shade, and I'm curious to know if any of you have recommendations of an at-home hair color that would be comparable.  Thank you so much for reading... best to you!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 16, 2012)

What's your current hair colour?


----------



## Juliades (May 16, 2012)

It is medium reddish brown with definitely more copper in it than true red...


----------



## shellygrrl (May 19, 2012)

I asked what your current colour is so I'd (and anyone else who wants to give suggestions) can advise you better.   I'm not sure if you can go from medium red-brown to a true red without lightening your hair at least a little first. My suggestion would be to call your local salon and see if you can get a colour consultation.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 19, 2012)

My hair is a natural dirty blonde. I use Nice N Easy 110, which is a light auburn. You may be able to use something lighter than me since your hair already is a bit brown. In the salon, the color is shade 5RR based on what my stylist uses. Hope that helps!


----------



## Juliades (May 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help!  This shade appears to be very popular right now.  In fact, Bumble & Bumble's model is sporting something similar in their latest campaign ad.  I just think it's gorgeous.  Are there any other suggestions out there for something comparable?


----------



## Juliades (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with L'Oreal Paris Excellence in 6R "Light Auburn"?
  	http://www.lorealparisusa.com/_us/_en/default.aspx#/?page=top{userdata//d+d//|diagnostic|maindp//objectid+HCo6_16//{pdp_tabdp_overview//objectid+HCo6_16//}|media:_blank|nav|overlay:_blank}


----------



## Jessical0984 (Jun 1, 2012)

Red is best done in a salon the first time, ask your stylist what she/he used on your hair and then you may be able to find a similar shade in sally's so you can do it at home.


----------

